# Eagle Cam



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.wcnc.com/marketplace/microsite-content/wcnc-eagle-cam.html

This is a "live" look at a Bald Eagle on its nest in a home for injured raptors. The picture is refreshed every 5 seconds. The eggs should hatch any day now. They were supposed to hatch yesterday.


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Darn, looks like it's down.  All i'm getting is a black screen.

Oh wait.. maybe it's just dark. LOL.


----------

